# Any of you DE-badging your Beetle



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Any of you DE-badge your Beetle, if so, are there any holes left behind, or is it a clean DE-badge, I did my Bimmer when i had it. 

I think i may if i can do it.


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

Have seen the turbo removed cleanly... 

The trunk badge seems like it would be tough since it is the lid handle 

no idea about the front one... but has me wondering now if it has centering holes....


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Think it over, i have seen some stuff done to the GTI, like rear wiper delete, i don't get it, it looks fine and some day you might need it. Removing the GTI badge???? why? Most things are worth more money in the years ahead that are not modified. And truthfully i have seen the VW from the front removed and the hood filled, to me it looks terrible, should have left it alone. 

Ok, so all that to say again think it over. I really like the Turbo badge. But different strokes.


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah after this post went looking at my bug, cant see leaving the big circle and cant see having it filled in. the back is the lock, and the turbo I saw that was removed, had been rally striped. I myself would have had them cut around it.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Carbon Steel said:


> Think it over, i have seen some stuff done to the GTI, like rear wiper delete, i don't get it, it looks fine and some day you might need it. Removing the GTI badge???? why? Most things are worth more money in the years ahead that are not modified. And truthfully i have seen the VW from the front removed and the hood filled, to me it looks terrible, should have left it alone.
> 
> Ok, so all that to say again think it over. I really like the Turbo badge. But different strokes.


 Removing a badge is NOT a modification that will hurt the value if your car, period. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

I went the other way and added badges to my rear hatch ( Bug and APR Stage I ) Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

No Turbo badge and NO dealership name. That is all I am going to remove as I have gotten older. I have come to feel that removing or getting painted VW symbols. I fall under the less is more. Just don't feel like advertising to the world that I bought the turbo one. By that I am talking to the cop that will pull me over, because lets be real every car I have ever owned has seen blue an red lites in the rear view.


----------



## mariowar (Jul 25, 2012)

*Come On !!!*

Turbo badges are cheap and they fix the turbo lag in this vehicles 

Mine did not come with one, however, the dealer got me one for free.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

mariowar said:


> Turbo badges are cheap and they fix the turbo lag in this vehicles
> 
> Mine did not come with one, however, the dealer got me one for free.


I will just put an "R" badge on when I am looking for more power.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

I like Kufer, it makes the car sort of exotic.


----------



## Vr666nj (Jun 28, 2011)

So no one has a straight answer. Can the badge or trunk hatch be removed? I would like to at least take it off to give it an even coat of paint.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

If you take the rear logo off, there's a hole... it's the grip for opening the hatch.


----------



## hech54 (Nov 1, 2008)

Vr666nj said:


> So no one has a straight answer. Can the badge or trunk hatch be removed? I would like to at least take it off to give it an even coat of paint.


The "Turbo", "Käfer" or "Beetle" badges are most likely just stick-on. We order ALL of our cars Badge Free. I simply cannot imagine that a car ordered Badge Free needs to have it's build order changed so early in construction as to not drill holes in the hatch because it will be completed a day or so later as a Badge Free car.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Vr666nj said:


> So no one has a straight answer. Can the badge or trunk hatch be removed? I would like to at least take it off to give it an even coat of paint.


As long as the car is not a couple years old you will be fine. They are just held on with double sided adhesive tape. Since all of are cars should be new ish you will be fine. Older cars that have spent life in the sun will show you how much there color has faded. I removed mine with in the first week of owner ship, its not that noticeable in photos do to my car being reflex silver.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Someone here filled front badge and added 60's old Skool Hood handle


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I saw someone on here had removed the front one, and it was also just stuck on. I will admit that I _briefly_ considered removing the front one and replacing it with a chrome autobots logo a la Bumblebee. Then I came to my senses.  Honestly, I can't see removing the front one. I like it where it is. I can see some people removing the turbo so people might not know it was a turbo, but I also really like the turbo badge. My badges are staying as is.

GTarr


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

The front and rear VW badges so are integrated into the design of the car, I can't imagine why anyone would want to take 'em off. And the turbo badge is cool and retro, and besides gives you a little differentiation from regular Bugs. 

I'd go the other way and add a turbo graphic at the bottom of the door instead, if anything, haha.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Badges you don't need no stinking badges, but I'll keep mine.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

JR Martinez said:


> Someone here filled front badge and added 60's old Skool Hood handle


not mine just found the pic


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Like I said, I like my front VW badge, but the handle is a nice touch. (Soon as they get around to repainting that area of the hood.) :thumbup:

GTarr


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

The handle looks very cool! We would get a fine for that in Australia though as putting things like that on a hood are a pedestrian safety issue. I don't care about pedestrians... I'm a motorist!


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

I added a red S badge next to the rear turbo badge


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

cbugrun said:


> I went the other way and added badges to my rear hatch ( Bug and APR Stage I ) Different strokes for different folks!


 
I like the badges. Looks good on the Beetle. I have a German KAFER sign and APR badge I haven't put on yet.


----------

